# can you really feed a puppy raw chicken wings?



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

I have read some post on here saying you can feed your puppy/dog raw chicken wings for dental hygiene. Is this true? and does it matter if they are not on a raw diet for their normal meals? wont it make them sick?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes it's true . 

No, shouldn't make them sick unless they've gulped them down although no guarantee as every dog is different .

Doesn't matter if they're not on a raw diet but keep the chicken wing away from their normal commercial meal as it's said raw and commercial digest at different rates. So maybe feed normal meal for brekkie and a chicken wing (or two, depending on size of dog) for tea. You could do this two or three times a week for dential hygiene.

When first starting it's an idea to hold onto the wing, by the tip, until the dog gets the idea. I still do this two years down the line of raw feeding with my dog as she's a one crunch and swallow girl. If I hold onto it she has to take it slow and gets the full benefit the crunching up of the bones for her teeth.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, I'm sure your puppies will be absolutely fine on raw chicken wings, mine always get them as soon as they can manage to eat them!
I never make a fuss about holding them, and as it is such a natural product it will also help their digestion and general condition.
Good luck and watch your pup have fun.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

My last puppy ate chicken wings and carcasses from 8 weeks of age


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Not mine but found easily on youtube.

[youtube_browser]GtcxUes2EhE[/youtube_browser]​


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I wish my gutsy girl would take it that slow  she'd would demolish that in about 5 seconds, pick it up>crunch>crunch>swallow and she's probably not much bigger than that pup! I put it down to she loves her raw so much - nom nom .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got a 17 month old *puppy* next to me on the sofa, who started eating chicken wings at 5 weeks of age.


----------



## DOGPERSON (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been attacked before for expressing personal opinions on here (based on science papers) ... but am willing to give it one more go ..

People feed their dogs everything from scraps, to kibble to raw diets.

I always say supervise your dog eating bones if you can, particularly if they are young, old or a gulper.

Raw feeders feed their dogs chicken bones because they are relatively soft, clean teeth and provide the calcium that is missing from meat and offal in a raw diet.

For a puppy you may want to try chicken necks instead (less sharp parts) then graduate to wings (cut them at the joint). Then later on use carcasses etc.

Nutrition wise, besides the high fat marrow and good blood parts, bones provide calcium and phosphorus. aafco recommend that the ratio of these nutrients are 1:1 up to 2:1 you also have a safe upper limit on the amount of each element that dogs should eat - which is why it is ridiculous that some people feed their dogs 30% bones!

kibble will already have the right Ca and P amounts and ratio (if aafco based) so feeding a small amount of bones will just lower the ratio slightly but still be good. The issue for raw feeders is that the dogs diet should mostly be meat and offal, which has a lot more phosphorus in it than calcium - so Bones are needed to try and even up the ratio.

Hope that was not too technical ...

Good luck


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My chihuahua pup Daisy pinched her first chiken wing off her mother at 4 weeks of age. After that she had the a couple of times a week she is now 4 months and she will now happily munch on a hole carcass.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

DOGPERSON said:


> I always say supervise your dog eating bones if you can, particularly if they are young, old or a gulper.


Any dog should be supervised when eating. I've had a dog choke on kibble.



> Nutrition wise, besides the high fat marrow and good blood parts, bones provide calcium and phosphorus. aafco recommend that the ratio of these nutrients are 1:1 up to 2:1 you also have a safe upper limit on the amount of each element that dogs should eat - which is why it is ridiculous that some people feed their dogs 30% bones!


I don't know anyone who feeds 30% bones. Guideline for raw feeding is 10%. Maybe you mean 30% raw meaty bones, that's bones covered in flesh which means it's probably going to be around 10% actual bone.


----------



## DOGPERSON (Nov 28, 2011)

Someone on a previous thread said 30% bones, even for raw meaty its a little bit high. but that's all personal opinion anyway.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

The bones in wings are pretty soft, not at all sharp. In my experience, switching pups over, or allowing them to have a couple of bones for dentition reasons, I've not come across one person have problems with bones. The only problem is the possibility of bolting them down whole, which hasn't ever happened with a youngster, and is why I suggest carcasses for older dogs new to raw.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Both my labs have been raw fed since 8 weeks nala is 16months and is a very careful eater asha is nearly 12 weeks and against loves her chicken wings. Lexi our Staffie is 4 and she gulps but even so is still fine with chicken wings.


----------



## c14swl (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks everybody, I think I will give it a go
Maybe not in his bed though as on the video as I am sure that raw chicken would be better being ate on a floor that can be cleaned after!


----------

